# Windows InPrivate Browsing



## alwaysnforever (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone know about this? I understand the concept but is there a way to still determine what sites have been looked at when someone utilizes InPrivate Browing.

This is what I found regarding it:
_What InPrivate Browsing doesn't do 

InPrivate Browsing keeps other people who might be using your computer from seeing what you visited on the web, but it doesn't prevent someone on your network—such as a network administrator or a hacker—from seeing where you went._

I'm not super computer savvy so if anyone knows how I can still determine what sites have been looked at, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## KathyGriffinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you read this link as well?

What about getting a key logger?


----------



## biggu5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmmmm... It is my profession to stop hackers but here is something a person might do if they were to want to retrieve a file or site THEY had visited  Hack InPrivate Browsing [How To] | Windows 7 Security | Windows Tools, Help & Guides.

Really not too difficult if you can't find YOUR lost files...


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Anything for FireFox?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Network magic i think is the name of the program.

M N


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Can it defeat the major programs like Web Watcher, Spy Agent, Spector Pro, etc? These programs record all keystrokes, take screenshots (at regular intervals, or specified intervals, or whenever the mouse is clicked, or when customizable keywords are typed), record one side or both sides of all chat programs,etc.


----------



## avenrandom (Sep 13, 2010)

Most everything suggested so far requires a paid program- the link biggu gave is simple the first google search result. Network Magic is a good suggestion, but does cost $30 or so.

This is not the most elegant solution, but if you'd like to simply see what websites have been loaded, you can check the DNS on the system. You won't be able to see what was done on these sites, but you will at least get the site name. 
_Note: If there is an ad on the page, the DNS will usually show that as 'visited' as well, since there was a HTML get request made._

- Open up Notepad
- Copy this Powershell script into Notepad.


> @echo off
> Powershell -noexit "ipconfig /displaydns | select-string 'Record Name' | foreach-object { $_.ToString().Split(' ')[-1] } | Sort | Out-Gridview"


- Save this file with the extension .bat. I.E. showDns.bat
- Double Click on the .bat file you just created. What you will see is a list of websites (see: Record names) of items that have been recently visited.

This works for ANY computer on your network. See: Right now I can see my wife's laptop connected to Facebook, and some Facebook game. 

What if: What if there is too many things you don't recognize? You can flush (see: wipe) the DNS by opening up the command prompt (Hold Down Windows Key and press R... in the dialog box type "cmd" and hit ok), and type in "ipconfig /flushdns"... Now the DNS is clean, meaning all old entries have been removed, and only things loaded from this point forward will be shown. Note that some ISPs / routers etc. wipe the DNS cache every so often.

Note: If you fear the script I gave, you can look at this manually... I simply tried to make it look better. To do this manually, open up the command prompt, and type in "ipconfig /displaydns | more"... this does the same thing, but gives you more info, and is a little harder to read. I could have uploaded the .bat file, but running a .bat file if you are unsure what it does is a very bad thing.

I very well may make a new post with all this info, so I can link back to it in the future.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 17, 2011)

If one is planning to leave an abusive relationship in order to flee home to a place of safety with their children be very, very careful using the computer at home. If not computer savvy, all the technical jargon is like throwing sand in the lay person's eyes, although as usual great advice again here on TAM.

If it all proves to be too difficult, use a computer in a public place such as a library or other venues offering access. 

The posts here so far are very good and informative. The amount of data gathering on the internet is astounding. 

With Facebook (or f*uckbook) being a source used in many cases posted on TAM, maybe we should create a Facebook guidance, The do's and Don'ts, what can be done, seen and not seen or done to help TAM users? 

Same too for the intial person creating the post since many lay people using computers need help during difficult times such as dealing with infidelity. Being married or living with a cheating spouse that is internet savvy puts the spouse that isn't internet savvy at a great disadvantage. 

Sites and Companies can log which country the vistor came from to their site, their ISP address, which pages visited, how long on a page, which page followed on to another page. When you came back to the site and which pages you visited etc etc. 

All these nude pics people send, everything, it's all recorded. Privacy on the internet is a lie. 

There is a footprint everywhere and there are directory sites that capture your data as "public content" and can show everything that you have made public, including photos. In the wrong hands, this data can be dangerous and private is certainly not private. 

There is far too much snooping going on in the internet. It is no longer the green place it once used to be.

Use Scroogle as opposed to Google since Google retains all your searches till 2038.


----------



## alwaysnforever (Jun 16, 2011)

avenrandom said:


> Note: If you fear the script I gave, you can look at this manually... I simply tried to make it look better. To do this manually, open up the command prompt, and type in "ipconfig /displaydns | more"... this does the same thing, but gives you more info, and is a little harder to read. I could have uploaded the .bat file, but running a .bat file if you are unsure what it does is a very bad thing.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would like to try this...where is the "command prompt"?


----------



## biggu5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Command prompt access

Start-> Run -> then type in cmd and hit enter


----------

